# Hating women is boring, kinda lame, and very gay



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Jan 6, 2020)

All these people talking about thots and patrolling thots, hating on women who posts their selfies on instagram etc., it's a very weird millenial trend to me because men traditionally liked and enjoyed sluts a lot. It all seem awfully gay to me. Why would anyone hate hot girls? If a hot girl takes a hot pic of herself everybody wins, and the sum of happiness in the universe increases. Vote.


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Jan 6, 2020)

I don't think everyone who dislikes online THOTs hate women.  Certainly some might, but I think some dislike the mindless cult of celebrity that comes from being a vapid camera whore.


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Jan 6, 2020)

You faggots care about sex way too much, try actually having some IRL.


----------



## Shroom King (Jan 6, 2020)

> men traditionally liked and enjoyed sluts a lot.



Enjoying sluts means having sex with them. Stalking a chick's instagram is the opposite of that.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Jan 6, 2020)

Is the issue in these cases not someone mocking them for their attention seeking, shallow personality, and never ending thirst for validation?

If it's not then I've been out of the loop the whole damn time.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm okay with some of them, but as a group they're vain, loud and prone to irrational fits of anger. 

.. We're talking about black people, right?


----------



## Lurkio (Jan 6, 2020)

There's a difference between hating THOT's and hating women. In fact, most respectable women hate THOT's as well.


----------



## Grotesque Bushes (Jan 6, 2020)

You're conflating multiple topics and fail at fleshing out any of them. This thread is boring, kinda lame and very gay.


----------



## ThePurpleProse (Jan 6, 2020)

Vast majority of nasty comments on thots are made by women thu, internet it's just a new tool on a natural behavior.

Also the poll is missing the option to vote for OP being a massive faggot.


----------



## LofaSofa (Jan 6, 2020)

shut the fuck up you fucking white knight you probably spend all of your expendable income on stream sluts while jacking it to their profile pics

bitches  belong  in  the  kitchen


----------



## Kopaka Toa of Ice (Jan 6, 2020)

I believe the idea of the dislike of Thots is that women aimlessly whoring around leads to disease, misery, fatherless households,ect. and that such degeneracy should be avoided as it erodes at society. 
OP is still kinda Faggy for caring this much though.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Jan 6, 2020)

Misogyny and racism are boring. "Muh thots", "muh niggers" - lol get a life


----------



## SiccDicc (Jan 6, 2020)

I thought it was a well known fact gays are misogynists. Everyone keeps writing articles about it.


----------



## Overcast (Jan 6, 2020)

Aren't thots women who use their sexuality for personal gain and manipulation?

I don't know, I don't keep up with internet lingo.


----------



## Pope Fucker (Jan 6, 2020)

Imagine hating thots while still wanting to bang them 

They're just mad they can't get some, otherwise they would ignore them. No thot is holding them at gun point to check their pics.


----------



## L50LasPak (Jan 6, 2020)

I dunno about hating women but I'm starting to become so apathetic its difficult to hate anyone anymore.


----------



## Takodachi (Jan 6, 2020)

Thots aren't women, they are merely semen receptacles in the shape of a woman.


----------



## Kopaka Toa of Ice (Jan 6, 2020)

L50LasPak said:


> I dunno about hating women but I'm starting to become so apathetic its difficult to hate anyone anymore.


I mean, there is a very easy way to check to see if you are capable of hating anything. 
just talk to me for 5 minutes, and if you find yourself not hating me, or yourself for talking to me you are past the point of no return.


----------



## Milk Mage (Jan 6, 2020)

Women are alright I guess.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Jan 6, 2020)

Overcast said:


> Aren't thots women who use their sexuality for personal gain and manipulation?
> 
> I don't know, I don't keep up with internet lingo.



Since when is a person wanting personal gain something bad?


----------



## Overcast (Jan 6, 2020)

Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> Since when is a person wanting personal gain something bad?



Eh. You’re right.

People who fall for thots are the idiots anyways.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Jan 6, 2020)

Overcast said:


> People who fall for thots are the idiots anyways.



You're certainly correct on that point and can very easily extend it to most other kinds of attention and money grubbing tactics.

Wanting something is not bad, but intentionally misleading people or manipulating them through various tactics to acquire these things is shitty. You can see absolute truckloads of these very things on the site using other methods beyond generic sexual appeal or feeding on the hopeless.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jan 6, 2020)

Overcast said:


> Eh. You’re right.
> 
> People who fall for thots are the idiots anyways.


They're doing other men a favor by wasting all their energy on thots and freeing up all the good wife material for Nice Guys.


----------



## Pope Fucker (Jan 6, 2020)

Oskar Dirlewanger said:


> Since when is a person wanting personal gain something bad?



Thots are selfish for seducing pure and innocent men for their benefit, they shouldn't have any standards and fuck for free. 



Agarathium1066 said:


> Wanting something is not bad, but intentionally misleading people or manipulating them through various tactics to acquire these things is shitty. You can see absolute truckloads of these very things on the site using other methods beyond generic sexual appeal or feeding on the hopeless.



If you let a thot manipulate you, that's on you. Everyone knows a thot when they see one, it's not rocket science.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Jan 6, 2020)

Pope Fucker said:


> If you let a thot manipulate you, that's on you. Everyone knows a thot when they see one, it's not rocket science.



I agree but that doesn't make the Thot and their actions any less shitty at the end of the day, now does it?


----------



## Pope Fucker (Jan 6, 2020)

Agarathium1066 said:


> I agree but that doesn't make the Thot and their actions any less shitty at the end of the day, now does it?



I couldn't care less tbh.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jan 6, 2020)

Agarathium1066 said:


> I agree but that doesn't make the Thot and their actions any less shitty at the end of the day, now does it?


Caveat emptor.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks OP, I've waiting for an excuse to say this to someone righteously.

Ok, coomer.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jan 6, 2020)

Hating half of humanity should be a warning, unless you don't like blacks.

Oh it's deep thoughts... well that doesn't change, but women are fickle creatures and they see us men as such. We can and never will see eye to eye how we are wired. You can be a bitter fuck and lose the beauty of another POV to live or see the world another way and be so enriched. 

I'll spare rants and use anonymity of this site a bit, I've been with amazing and shit women they've drove me bonkers made me so happy shown me so much. It's amazing, and that's before I factor their wonderful vaginas. 

Anyone hating women is just a huge red flag.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Jan 7, 2020)

people enjoy ridiculing ecelebs and internet subcultures who make their personality excesses public points of pride. believe it or not there's a whole website devoted to this pastime called The Kiwi Farms.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 7, 2020)

Agarathium1066 said:


> Is the issue in these cases not someone mocking them for their attention seeking, shallow personality, and never ending thirst for validation?



If we're talking about attractive women, from what I've seen guys mock them because they're salty they can't have them and girls mock them because they're jealous they can't be them. Saying they're shallow and dumb often seems like an excuse.

As for ugly girls, guys mock them because ugly people are funny and girls mock them because it makes them feel better about their imperfections.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jan 7, 2020)

It's just a joke dude.


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Jan 7, 2020)

I think this image is related.


----------



## Sunday School Dropout (Jan 7, 2020)

You know you may be on to something. I get the hatred for their beta orbiters and white knights but, why hate on the girl? I can understand if the hatred comes from another women due to jealously and such but again, why would a heterosexual man hate any women whose hot and loves to show it off? The main reasoning behind their logic is that these thots don’t have anything to offer and have vapid personalities. However, these men have equally vapid personalities and have less to offer (at least the thots are easy on the eye). My guess is that these men are angry due to constant blue balls and, have to pick on women, since they lack the testosterone levels to pick on other men. But who really knows.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 7, 2020)

Mox said:


> why would a heterosexual man hate any women whose hot and loves to show it off?



Because we know we'll never sex them up. Consensual sex is a fairly new trend to humanity and we still have that caveman urge in the back of our heads to bash a woman in the head and bring her back to the cave for lovin' when they refuse our advances.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 7, 2020)

Mox said:


> I can understand if the hatred comes from another women due to jealously and such but again, why would a heterosexual man hate any women whose hot and loves to show it off



I don't understand why some men are such footstools to women.

It can be really annoying when women are so self-absorbed when all they have going for them is sexual attractiveness and then they go out of their way to push that fact in everyone's faces. I know people are chomping at the bit to attack people that call out whores, but this is an age old question, with homer writing about sirens or ovid writing about treacherous nymphs.

No it isn't just annoying to women due to the competition, it's also annoying to women because in some sense all that attention is telling them, sexual attractiveness/actinglike a whore is all that matters. Similarly any man that doesn't define himself by being thirsty for women will experience somea annoyance to women going out of their way to be whorish and obnoxious, not because he secretly wants them, but that they corrupt/ distract his friends, who then sometimes insist on bringing one such woman along to things where
 they then act like a completely different person in an attempt to placate her.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jan 7, 2020)

It's pointless. Women are an unchangeable reality of the human species, it's like raging that humans have teeth. Complaining about the opposite sex can be therapeutic, but you're basically just shaking your fist at the sky.


----------



## A Logging Company (Jan 7, 2020)

Liking women? What are you, a fag?


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 7, 2020)

Not that it means much, but:


----------



## W00K #17 (Jan 7, 2020)

No shit. Theres pretty big middle ground between sucking the dick of feminism and being a misogynist incel. Most people, even here, seem to get that. I imagine many of the anti women posts here and on alot of the internet are facetious, even kiwi autists know better. It's funny when people really swallow that red pill kool aid though. Gives us one more group to laugh at.


The world is one big freak show, and the internet gives you the best seat in the house.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jan 7, 2020)

Hating equally is the fun way to hate.


----------



## I Love Beef (Jan 8, 2020)

If the guys can act shitty, so can the girls. If they're wrapped up in a fleshy skin and look anatomically similar to you, don't be exceptional and play exceptions. I'm sure plenty of female Kiwis right now are on Skype/Discord and actively going "omg why should we hate guys" "shut up dumb bitch lol" as we are right now. There's plenty of rotten women, pretty or not, out there who deserve to be put down as much as the dregs of men, but I hate them for their actions, not who they are.


----------



## Basil II (Jan 8, 2020)

there are shitty and good women and men


----------



## MasterBaiter (Jan 8, 2020)

What if you hate everyone equally?


----------



## Mr. Skeltal (Jan 9, 2020)

Hating women in general is for political gays, damaged men, and other women.

Thots should be patrolled though, we need less camwhores.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jan 10, 2020)

hate is a strong word but there are women out there (and men) who deserve to be disliked or have a slap on the face. i guess people act less like gentlemen (white knights, beta males, orbiters etc) because they know they wont get any in the end or watch porn instead. people who are dumb enough to give thots money or any emotional attention deserves to be tricked.

also alot of hate for females mostly comes from other females. imagine that.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Jan 11, 2020)

Yeah, hating women means cracking skulls and locking them in secret rooms. Thots are sluts and there's sport in antagonizing them. 

I avoid Thots because they're annoying attention whores. Anyone who calls that hate is gay.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jan 11, 2020)

As long as they're honest about what they do. If I'm paying to see oiled up tits on their patreon they know goddamn well I don't care much about their twitch streams.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jan 11, 2020)

I actually agree with the OP, I don't understand the hate sluts get either.

Better a slut than some shrill, ugly man hating feminist, at least a slut is more honest than that.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jan 17, 2020)

A nice girly girl who likes girly things and is pretty basic but nice overall is just fine. Like, the makeup girl youtubers who just want fashion and coffee and attention. The image of innocent adorable waifu almost sexless innocent cutie like Pokimane or Eugenia Cooney really hits that nice guy/incel part of the brain. "See, she's not a whore, she's lovable and pure." Brings in the bucks man.
But getting rarer.
Now you've got people foaming at the mouth with an ever increasing sjw vocabulary and ideals denouncing all the biology and instincts that have driven the human race for eons.

Look at movies as recent as the early 2000s.
Girls just wanted guys to think they're hot and get some attention and some cute clothes from the mall and dudes got their dick wet once in awhile, occasionally had romantic feelings, and everybody was happy with the arrangement.

It's almost like this unhappiness. this strife, it's the creation of, I dunno, some shady sect of people trying to undermine a country again.
I don't know who they are but I imagine they've been expelled from over a hundred countries and at one point I heard some Austrian dude tried to put an end to them.

That's why guys are glomming onto cartoon characters who are basically that basic sweet cute simple girl.


----------



## The best and greatest (Jan 18, 2020)

I wouldn't say I hate thots, but at the same time I mostly avoid them because they usually have nothing interesting to say and I get bored listening to some woman complain endlessly about all the people in her life. That and empty compliments about how great you are when they want something from you. I can't stand that.


----------



## Chaptersevenbankruptcy (Jan 18, 2020)

When I see someone online going to great lengths to express their hatred of women, my first thought is that they're a boy-fucking Pathan. They're just articulating important details of their culture.



LOL JK.  Pathans are too inbred and strung out on heroin to use computers.


----------



## saisegeha (Jan 18, 2020)

I think it's a bit more complex than that.
If your only exposure to women or girls in real life is the Internet, you're bound to hate thots and e-girls because:
1) you think those are the only types of women that exist
2)they can't touch your peepee but you see them being suggestive which confuses your brain

Thankfully, while there are a lot of women, and by a lot I mean A LOT who are the incarnation of attention seeking and daddy issues in real life, there are still those girls that are easy to hang out with, are capable of being in a long-term relationship and ready to settle down. I think people who hate all women (while it's good to have standards)  just don't have enough exposure or life experience yet.


----------



## queerape (Jan 19, 2020)

I don't care if you are gay or not; i don't appreciate being hated for no reason other than the fact I happen to be a woman.


----------



## Ligoskj (Jan 19, 2020)

queerape said:


> i don't appreciate being hated for no reason other than the fact I happen to be a woman.


I wish women could understand it's also not that good to hate men for no reason other than the fact they happen to be men, though


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 19, 2020)

Women are boring, hella lame, and hanging out with them is gay.

I prefer spending my time in rooms full of men (no homo). Everything is more fun when its a sausage party. You all know its true. Women suck the life out of a room of what would otherwise be crazy, wild dudes.


----------

